# Living at USC



## Sonia (Mar 9, 2009)

Since we're already talking””

What do you guys have to say about living in Los Angeles while attending USC? I've just started to think about it, and I feel pretty lost.

Maybe I'm worrying too much, and too soon, but I've never really lived anywhere other than Minnesota (and it's pretty easy to live in Minnesota), so the whole process of moving to LA is overwhelming me already.

I found a lot of info on old threads, but I'd love to hear concerns from anyone in my situation and insights from anyone in the know.

Are there certain neighborhoods where USC grad students or "artsy types" congregate?

I think I'm too picky, but here's what I would love to find:
<UL TYPE=SQUARE>
<LI> Safety. No worries about walking in my neighborhood at night, alone or not.
<LI> $1300 or less per month for a better than just "livable" 1-bedroom. Is that even reasonable? We're open to living in a big house with other people, except we don't know anyone.
<LI> Close to campus, but not too close. I'm willing to drive a little. I'm moving out there with my boyfriend, and I'd rather live someplace not terribly close to USC so he can have a life apart from the school. 3-10 miles away, maybe.
<LI> Nice neighbors who maybe want to be my friends (particularly other grad students). Places to hang out and walk around (I don't necessarily mean the beach). I'm trying to avoid the word "cute," but I want cute.
<LI> A grocery store. This one might be weird, but I like walking/biking to get my food.
[/list]

Any ideas?

I'll throw in a list of neighborhoods mentioned in other threads in case anyone has strong feelings about any of them. Sorry if I messed up any names or if some overlap each other:
Brentwood, Burbank, Culver City, Eagle Rock, Echo Park, Glendale, Koreatown, Lincoln Park, Hollywood, Hollywood Hills, North Hollywood, Los Feliz, Manhattan, Marina del Rey, Miracle Mile, Palms, Pasadena, Redondo, Santa Monica, Silver Lake, Studio City, Toluca Lake, USC University Park, Valley Village, Venice Beach, Westwood.

Awhile back someone posted a list of online rental resources. There's also Craigslist, Rent.com, and Facebook Marketplace. Anyone had good bad/experiences with these?

I'm thinking of moving in July or August and going out there to find an apartment in June. Is that too late? Someone also recommended finding a place near campus for the semester and moving farther from campus after that, but I'm not sure I'd do well with that transition.

I'd love to hear relocation stories, "new to LA" stories," anything.

Yikes. I've asked you guys for too much. Thank you in advance for any advice you can give me.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm.. I normally wouldn't recommend Hollywood because I personally didn't like it, but it's a good "walking" town - lots of stuff is walking distance, including grocery stores and some bars and stuff if you're into the nightlife.  I know you can get a one bedroom for $1300 and probably for less if you shop around.  I was in a 2 bedroom that was $2000/month (shared it with 3 other people) and it was right down the street from all the touristy stuff like Mann's, if you like that kind of scene.  I found it too touristy and crowded for my liking though, and I probably wouldn't describe Hollywood as "cute".  The area I lived in was generally pretty safe but I feel much safer living in the valley now.  The only thing is I don't know how far Hollywood is from USC but I'd guess it's a bit of a drive, seeing as how USC is near the 10 I believe.

I've been to silverlake and it's more small town-y, more of the indie scene.  Safety-wise, depends where you live in silverlake.  I visited a friend there a couple times at night and felt relatively safe walking around.  It's farther from usc than hollywood is though, because it's more east.

Pasadena would be wayyy far.  Burbank is also pretty far north and with LA traffic it'd be a pain to get down to usc.  Personally I wouldn't live north of Hollywood and even that might be far, but I don't know for sure because I haven't visited the campus.

Any place ending in "beach", or Santa Monica, would be pretty but more expensive.

Valley Village is up near me in the valley - I live in Sherman Oaks and I would describe it as cute, lots of stuff walking distance, away from the crowd of H-wood, but again, it's north and would be a long drive.

I've heard good things about Palms for people going to ucla and according to the map it doesn't look too far from usc...

my best advice is advice given to me by others, get a westside rentals account (costs money but I've heard it's worth it).  Definitely pull out a map and narrow your cities down to like a 10-15 mile radius I guess, but I'd say avoid the area right outside usc for safety reasons..


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh and don't ever worry about being too picky!   You'll most likely end up in a one year lease so make sure it's the right place for you!


----------



## armen (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd say forget about Pasadena and North Hollywood. I'd say Santa Monica, Marina del Rey, and Venice Beach are too far, as well.

Burbank and Glendale aren't really far but the traffic might kill you.

Hollywood/Loz Feliz, the area where Los Angeles City College is located, is close to 3 miles away from USC. It's not a bad drive either.

$1,300 is reasonable, you can find something nice and you're on the right track. Either one of these cities will be good for what you described, particularly the Hollywood area; everything is pretty much walking distance.

I live in Burbank, and even though I live in Los Angeles, I don't have a lot of experience with all these other cities. I think Burbank is a great place to live; walking distance groceries, very safe, and you'll find something reasonable. The drive, I don't know, it shouldn't be too bad. If I get accepted, I'm going to stay at home. Burbank has my vote.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 9, 2009)

I live north of Franklin, it's technically a Hollywood Hill but not fancy pants.  I feel safe here, I'm near enough to the tourism that when folks visit I can take them there, but far enough that I don't have to deal with it unless I choose to.

There is a cute little area, a grocer, UCB Theatre, etc, within walking distance, but the grocer is one of the more expensive ones, Gelsons.  I go to a different store to save money, and I'm also a midnight shopper, so I just drive.  And my hill is evil.

Los Feliz is adorable, but it's more expensive than where I live.  If I could afford it, I would live there.  It's definitely CUTE.  So is Silver Lake, also a bit pricier than Hollywood, there are grocers everywhere.

Echo Park, I lived there for three months before moving to Hollywood.  A classmate of mine lived a few hills over, and she walked in on burglars.  There was constant crime copters.  I heard gunshots very nearby shortly after the burglary of my classmate, and I didn't want to live there anymore.  A first year lives there now and loves it.  The grocers weren't within walking distance to myself or my classmate, but we were at the far end, the hills by Elysian Park.

Echo Park is close to campus than any of the others mentioned, but Dodger games are pure evil.

Living in Hollywood for over a year now, I have only had it take an hour or more to get to school three or four times, two of them were rain.  It's usually 30 minutes or less.


Those are the neighborhoods I'm most knowledgeable about, since that's where I seem to spend the most time.

Los Feliz seems to hold more SCA students than any other neighborhood outside of University Park, but Koreatown holds a close second.

Koreatown is very close to campus, and there are tons of small mom and pop businesses, bars, shops, markets.  When I decided to leave EP I looked at places in Ktown and it wasn't for me, but I have to say, I only looked at 6 or 7 places...some of my friends have GREAT places, though I can't vouch for neighborhood.   Personally, I felt out of place as a non-Asian, and though the apartments were very large, I didn't feel safe.  It wasn't that much cheaper, either, maybe 75-100/month than what I pay in Hollywood, and for no fridge.

Oh yeah, they rent places without fridges here.

I know people that commute from Long Beach, Irvine, West Hollywood, Burbank, Glendale, Agoura Hills, Palisades, Santa Monica, Marina Del Rey, and Redondo Beach.  They all swear it's no biggie, but I think it's what you're used to, if you're an early bird, whatnot.  I also know people who live in Brentwood and Beverly Glen, but only because they have amazing setups through family, and their drives are admittedly brutal.

When I get out of school I'm going straight to the Valley.  I can't afford this nonsense.



OH...and I don't know THAT much about housing near USC, but grad housing is pretty hard to get but NOT IMPOSSIBLE.  Housing around the school is quite pricey, my bf pays more than I do for a room in a huge house with 9 other people, they just broke up this weird housing monopoly up so Conquest doesn't own everything by campus anymore, but the homes in general are quite high.

Downtown's even higher, though I gotta say, those lofts are NICE.

Sorry I'm captain capitals this afternoon.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 9, 2009)

Since I drive by USC every day:

The Drive between USC and Santa Monica can be total hell. It's 13 miles to the shore from USC and that can be an hour drive on the 10, but that's really only during rush hour, and there are nearer parts of Santa Monica. 

Culver City is close, and really nice, with a lot of cool bars, a giant trader joes, and nice proximity to pretty much everything else. That said, roads in Culver City can get crowded, but side streets from Culver City to USC in rush hour is still 20 minutes max, if you take the right streets.

A lot of my friends live in K Town, and they love it, and have cheap rent.

Oh, and right now there's essentially a fire sale for downtown lofts, the lease rates are super low because they're unable to sell anything, and it's a stones throw from campus.

Cheers!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice, guys!


----------



## Astantax (Mar 9, 2009)

I must say, I am completely nonplussed, but it's SO fun to finally be able to think in these terms!


----------



## solojones (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not a USC student nor have I been, but I have lived in LA while doing film production classes and internships in the past so I know the area... I love Burbank, would like to live there after school, but it's kind of far away from USC. Especially on traffic days, it could get pretty bad.

I lived in Park La Brea, which is right off the Miracle Mile. I really loved it there. It's this massive apartment complex with 50 buildings, like a little town within the city. It's pretty, gated off, not too expensive, nice, and there's cool stuff there. It's right in the art museum district. It's right next to the Farmer's Market (and there's a Ralphs on Wilshire right there, too). A large and nice outdoor mall is right across from it. It's about 15-20 minutes from Hollywood and Highland, Mann's, the Arclight... honestly, this is another place I'd consider living in the future. It's nice. I had a friend who went to USC when I lived there and it took about 20 minutes to get to the school from there.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 10, 2009)

A lot of your suggestions seem like great options for me, especially Los Feliz, Hollywood (Hills), Silver Lake, and Park La Brea. Are the downtown lofts as shiny as they look in the photos? You're right about the prices, Kiernan.

Is biking to campus possible from any of these places? How bike-friendly is LA in general? I looked at some route maps last night, and they look OK. If I found a good route, I would definitely want to bike to school.

Thanks for your help, guys. I'm less overwhelmed already.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd love to bike to school every day, too (I bike to work here every day in the spring/summer).  One thing I've heard repeated often is how "rocky" the neighborhoods surrounding the school are.  I don't really think I'd want to bike through them, but my disinclination is based on second-hand information.  Anyone in the know have any advice?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.les.sc.edu/crimestats/index.asp


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 10, 2009)

when I lived in Hollywood it didn't seem very bike friendly... too much car traffic.

BUT I agree with Jayimess, if you're going to go for Hollywood go for that north of franklin area.. the part where you can kind of see the Hollywood sign, right?  I really like that part of town, it's very pretty IMO, and I retract part of my previous statement, I would actually call that part of Hwood cute.  Beachwood is a nice street.

Actually when I went to my AFI interview it was kind of around that area too so there are probably lots of filmies around.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 10, 2009)

That's called the Franklin Arts District or the Franklin Village by some people. It's a really fun area. I'm up there a lot (most of the time trying to park) for UCB. The bars and restaurants are fun, and that Mayfair market is nice too.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 10, 2009)

You can't see the Hollywood sign, actually, because the Hollywood sign is north of Franklin, it's more like you're in line with it, at least where I'm at.  It's weird, you kind of look down onto the city but not in the snooty pants way.

We are nearby AFI, my roommate goes there, and even with bumper to bumper traffic it never takes her more than ten minutes to get there.

Beachwood IS adorable but rarely advertised on Craigslist or Rent.com, so you're gonna have to cough it up for the Westside Rentals.  I've never used it personally, but Beachwood is part of my not even close to daily constitutional, and the ads all seemed like WSR or ones you had to walk by.  Thing about Beachwood Canyon, make sure you have assigned parking, and don't plan on having people over too often, parking is ridiculous.  I have no qualms walking around there after dark, it reminds me of home if home was wall to wall apartment buildings and trees.

USC is bike-friendly, the rest of LA is not so much.  I would bike if I didn't live on this hill and I wasn't so lazy, but only on the two days a week my time at USC doesn't involve darkness.

Regarding University Park:  It was really scary last fall, when two students were sexually assaulted, and another got stabbed to death in a fight.  Really scary, and I feel terrible for the people involved.  But nothing even remotely resembling that had happened in my time there before, nor has it happened since.  I don't feel like I'm in a war zone, I don't fear for my life.  Just be aware, and chances are you'll be fine.  I don't feel unsafe going to and from my car, alone or with others.  The crimes occur, but if you do the odds, your chances of running into trouble are still ridiculously slim...especially if you're smart.

That said, I would never live near USC.  I wanted a home, not housing...there is a difference.


----------



## ARodz (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi!  

I just stumbled upon this board after being accepted to USC's MFA in Production program for the Fall of 2009. Excited! I've been living in Los Angeles for since 2002 and know the area pretty well (traffic included). I live in a not so known area of LA called Eagle Rock. It's under rent control and is within a mile of the following freeways (5, 2, 110, 134, 210, and a skip to the 101). It takes me less than 15 minutes to get to USC on good days (can take freeways or streets) and 30 min to get to USC on bad days... not bad.

It's also a small college town next to Occidental College and has great options to rent apartments, townhomes, and single family homes at really affordable prices. Check Craigslist. Also, great restaurants and coffee shops, most with WiFi. The residents are great and friendly too.

I agree with Jayimess about living in a home and not housing. I don't think I could go back to a college dorm style living situation... esspecially for more money than what you can get around nice parts of town. Hope to meet some of you on this board and in the fall.  

Congratulations!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 11, 2009)

I got even more worked-up for an endless summer this morning when I went out to my car and discovered the doors were frozen shut.

I guess I won't count on being able to bike to campus until I get there and check it out.

Eagle Rock sounds like a great place, but maybe too far away.

I'm liking the "Franklin Village" of Hollywood area and Los Feliz (how do people in LA pronounce that, by the way?) the best so far.

I'm also still thinking about a downtown loft because some of the prices aren't too bad, and it's close to USC and close to where my boyfriend might find a job. Do you guys have any idea what it's like to live there?

Thanks again. And I look forward to meeting you this fall, ARodz!


----------



## ARodz (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Sonia,

I used to live in Downtown for a couple years and it was nice but very boring and kinda dark after hours.  It's estimated that over 600,000 people work downtown during the day and less than 40,000 remain there past 6:00pm (those are the residents).  BUT, the city just invested a lot of money into the nightlife and entertainment with LA LIVE and the area really seems to be picking up... I just couldn't wait any longer so I moved just 3 miles to the north.  The prices for Downtown are much better today because of the housing slump than ever before.  Still, you would have little access to a supermarket and such downtown... but great lofts!  Close to SC.  Just a 10-15 min drive max.

Also, looking forward to meet you and everyone else this fall.


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Sonia for starting this thread! I had no clue about where to live, but this information is proving helpful. 

I need intense therapy to get over my car/driving phobia. I drive in Austin only when I really really have to because my heart beats so fast.  HELP! I need to get over this so I can go live in LA.  Perhaps therapy needs a separate thread...


----------



## Sonia (Mar 12, 2009)

I got my driver's license when I turned 20””much later than most people in Minnesota. I only have 3 years of driving under my belt, so I'm still not too skilled and I still worry a lot (mostly about hitting a deer).

I became a better driver last year when I got my first 9-5 job and had to make it through rush hour every day.

It boosted my confidence to drive the same route over and over again. Once the route itself became second nature, I became less nervous about getting lost and could focus more on the actual driving. And once I got better at that, I was less nervous about learning new routes””that's when the whole city opened up to me.

Singing along with the crappy radio music didn't hurt, either. I love driving alone now just for that.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 12, 2009)

Driving in LA definitely sucks.. I have a driving phobia too, but I've managed to keep it under control after living here for a couple years.  Still, my dream is to one day work from home..


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

You're awesome for actually responding to my desire for therapy.  Yeah you are right, once it becomes a routine I will relax a little...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 12, 2009)

I didn't get my license until the day before I turned 19, and would always avoid driving anywhere at any cost.  Then I got a job with a company car and a lot of driving was necessary.

Now I love driving, singing along to music for sure, and I have blue tooth through my speakers so I talk on the phone back home on my drives to school, too.

Tabby, you and my roommate are strikingly similar, she hates cars and driving more than anyone I know.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 12, 2009)

that's so weird!  But hopefully we'll have more in common when I get my notification from AFI


----------



## KayS (Mar 13, 2009)

tabbycat, I didn't see your post earlier! I too dream of working from home haha. I am doing that right now, actually, but barely ever get work/money. Someday, hopefully after I get writing for television out of my system, I can become a reclusive writer of film and novels...


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah, I would love to be an at-home editor, but in that case I'd probably be freelance which is less financially secure.. right now I have a 9-6 with a steady paycheck.  But I hate the 9-6.  It's a catch 22...


----------



## hman13 (Mar 15, 2009)

does anyone recommend student housing?  I have looked through the website usc.edu/housing for some studio and 1 bedroom apartments and they seem nice.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 16, 2009)

In the USC Fall 2009 thread, Ganz mentioned that we should apply for campus parking permits early, because they go fast.

This page links to the application and says that permits go on sale May 14, 2009.

Which type of permit do you guys recommend? Do you have to purchase it for a certain lot, or does it work all over campus?

Do you spend time in areas of campus other than the SCA building?

Thanks for your help, guys.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2009)

You buy for a specific structure.  D was closer to the old building, but B is closer to the new building...though the difference is negligible.

I recommend D over B, though, because of access.  You can get to D from Jefferson going east or west because the entrance to the structure is an intersection with a light...so you can come to Jefferson from Hoover or Figueroa, and that goes for exiting as well. 

B, however, can only be accessed from Jefferson going east, and there's no intersection to turn into.  You must be coming east on Jefferson from Vermont to enter, and you can only leave in the same manner.

Another option is The Parking Center.  If you are never late, I suggest it...you park further from campus, and take a shuttle.

A classmate of mine parks at 1 or 2, can't remember, and he keeps a bike in his car and bikes the rest.  I can't fit a bike in my car.

I parked in D my first year, and I parked at the Shrine this year...because I didn't get a D pass due to late application.

It worked for me this year.  The Shrine is across from D, so it's not really any further, and it's $96/semester cheaper than D or B.  (it's still more than 1 or 2 or the Parking Center.)

Downsides to the Shrine:

it's locked at 11.  No in or outs from 11p-7a.

can't park there on game days, during the Grammys, football games, during this event, that event, etc.


With USC parking, you can come in or out as you please, and if you get there in time, you can park there on game days.  Also, after 6pm, and on weekends, your USC pass is good in ANY lot on campus, not just the assigned ones.

The Shrine worked for me this year, but because I know I'll be editing late nights next year, I'm going back to D this year.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KayS (Mar 16, 2009)

Jayimess, you are a goddess.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes. Wow. Thank you.


----------



## solojones (Mar 17, 2009)

Living in LA will just sort of force you to get used to stressful driving. There's really no way around it, unfortunately. I am from Kansas City so the traffic in LA is completely unheard of back home. However, I adjusted pretty quickly. If you are a bad driver, at least you'll be at home with all the others... okay, probably not very encouraging


----------



## solojones (Mar 17, 2009)

I am from Kansas City and living in LA pretty much forced me to get used to driving in stressful traffic right away. There's really no way around it. I guess it can be scary but you'll adjust. And if not, you'll just become one of the millions of bad drivers in LA so you're not alone


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 17, 2009)

just fyi, almost NO ONE here uses their turn signal when they want to change lanes, they just swerve in front of you  
if you're a good defensive driver, you'll be fine (it's something I had to practice a lot).

p.s. didn't mean to scare anyone... just want people to be prepared!  It's not that bad once you get used to it.


----------



## Chris42 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got in for Spring semester at USC. A friend said I could use his place at a reduced rate in Lynwood. I haven't heard the best things about this area and have not heard any talk on here about the area. Any word?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2009)

I've never heard of it, but I went to google maps and put in Lynwood, Ca to see if I could offer any insight.

Nope, not a bit.

But I find it interesting that the first listing in the "User-generated maps" was titled  "Gangs of Compton, Watts and Long Beach."


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm.. it does look to be around the areas of Compton, Inglewood, and Downey, places I haven't heard the best things about.  But like Jayimess I can't speak of it personally.


----------



## Chris42 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you, "gangs of compton, watts and long beach" that's a great sign.  I'm going to be inspired to make gang films, too bad USC already has John Singleton.


----------



## MediaDuv (Mar 19, 2009)

I've heard downtown is a good place to live - OFF Mid Wilshire. Close enough and some decently priced places - if you share a pad. Be ready to live in some shady areas if you want to be within biking distance to the school. Yay, LA. (sarcastic). But woo SC!


----------



## hman13 (Mar 21, 2009)

How do people feel about the transit system in LA?  I am looking now at all the routes of the Blue and Red Line, and it looks like with one connecton you can get from North Hollywood to USC in 45 mins.  Is that about how long it takes to drive the same distance?  How good are the transit lines and does anyone use them?


----------



## jouster (Mar 25, 2009)

what are the spring admits doing for housing?


----------



## hman13 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am considering walking around Hollywood next week when i am in town.  I understand that Hollywood, Los Feliz, all that are generally nicer/safer places, and I will be doing my walking during the day, but is there any path I shouldnt stray off of?  Any other notable places to avoid.  Im just gonna look at some apartments in Franklin Village/Near the 101/Near Sunset or Hollywood Boulevard for ideas of where to live and look for an in-n-out to burger to eat at.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2009)

Like where the bad guys are?  

If it's daylight, I wouldn't worry about walking north of Sunset in those areas, though it gets a little, as the young people call it, "sketch," on Sunset east of Silver Lake, heading into Echo Park...but not like down at USC, or anything, lol.

From my place just a few blocks west and north of Franklin Village, I've walked/wheeled to Hillhurst, to Cahuenga and Yucca, to Hollywood and Highland.  When ever peeps from out of town visit, I walk them around the touristy stuff on the Blvd and take em to Roscoes on Gower, and that's at night.  We stumbled down to Sunset and Vine after my birthday bbq last summer and stumbled back after last call (good times), I walk to the Arclight for day screenings.

You can totally walk here!  For exercise I have a route up into the hills, past the Hollywood sign and then down into Beachwood Canyon, then back up to my place, I've done it night and day.

Oh, and or some reason, Argyle's 101 overpass seems less overpass-creepy to me than the Gower one, if you're heading to or from Franklin.

Have fun, and good luck!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2009)

And there's an In and Out on Sunset, but it's a few blocks down, by Hollywood High, I think it's Orange and Sunset?  It's past Highland, I think.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> And there's an In and Out on Sunset, but it's a few blocks down, by Hollywood High, I think it's Orange and Sunset?  It's past Highland, I think.


Yep, Orange and Sunset.


----------



## jouster (Mar 26, 2009)

So, after what street north (and east, south, west) does the campus area start to get bad?
cause since i've never been to LA, i've been looking at university housing and most of the buildings are north... namely Centennial


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am just going to find a couple nice places online now and then fly out to LA in July and check everything out and try to book one for school.  That seems like the best plan to me.


----------



## hman13 (Mar 27, 2009)

xaiver---

thats what im doing now.....im mainly looking for something in hollywood/los feliz cause i have heard that is nice.  apartmentratings.com is absolutely no help.  people there write reviews about apartments, and some will say it is the greatest place, tons of fun, clean, safe, etc....and then someone says it stinks, and is full of garbage and roaches.  So how can both possibly be true?  You dont know if the manager of the hotel is writing the good reviews, or that the manager of the apartment across the street is writing the bad reviews or what.  I got a list of about 10 places though that are within a few blocks of a red line stop in Hollywood/East Hollywood/Almost Los Feliz im gonna check out, and I can give you an unbiased opinion about them after I see them if you want.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 27, 2009)

That's my plan, too, xavier & hman. I'm looking online at places in Los Feliz/Hollywood/parts of Silver Lake, downtown, and Koreatown. I'm flying out in late June to check them out. I guess that's the only way to really get a feel for them. I'd appreciate any accurate info you guys dig up on these neighborhoods.

Anyone have experience buying a used car in LA? I have a 19-year-old Honda Accord that barely made it through winter, and I don't trust it to take me all the way to California””and I doubt it meets  emission standards. I'll probably buy a 5- or 6-year-old car when I look for apartments.

How hard is it to get a CA driver's license if you have one in another state?


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 27, 2009)

Any extra information you guys gather would be very much appreciated if passed on to me. 

Sonia, why do you want to get a CA driver's license?  I had no intention nor see the need for it.  Does CA have something special?  I know in Ohio all my out of state friends just kept their current state's license.  Mine is good well past the time I graduate from USC.  Just curious.


----------



## KayS (Mar 27, 2009)

Strangest luck hit me yesterday. I posted on my facebook status the following question: If you had to move from Austin to L.A., would you sell all your furniture in Austin and buy new (Ikea/Target) furniture in L.A. or would you cram all your crap and drive a UHAUL all the way?

I got a bunch of comments to my status, and one of them resulted in this girl from my high school who just moved to LA for USC (she's getting her masters in health administration) responding. She's looking for a roomie! If that works out, I might have someone there that can check out potential places to live + she knows a lot more about LA than I do already.

I love the internet!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 27, 2009)

Unless I'm misreading  this,  you have to have a CA license to get a job in CA. Maybe work-study is an exception.

I'm starting to forget how I did anything before the internet. I guess I was like 11 and didn't need to do anything.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 27, 2009)

Interesting...  Well seems pretty simple and basic if that truly is the case.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 27, 2009)

This whole license thing seems strange to me.  I don't have a driver's license.  It is possible to be an American citizen and not have one.  You can establish residency places without having a license.  (Now if I was moving to California, I'd be getting one pronto, cause I realize driving is part of life there).  My point mainly is: be careful and do your research before jumping to conclusions or taking action.  USC can probably offer advice and help, I'm sure they're used to people moving to California from elsewhere.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 27, 2009)

According to the CA DMV website, you don't need a CA license if you are a visitor. Does going to school make you a resident? Not necessarily. Paying resident tuition does make you a CA resident, but if you are paying non-resident, then i assume you can get a pass as long as your home state DL is not expired.

But I would just get a CADL. I remember getting some hassle when using my DL in other states. Seems easy enough. Complete an app, give em a thumbprint and social, pay the app fee, take a 36? test and that's it. There's a new DMV in West Hollywood and I rarely caught any lines there last year.

http://dmv.ca.gov/dl/dl_info.htm#SSN http://dmv.ca.gov/dl/dl_info.htm#SSN


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 27, 2009)

If you don't have a driver's license, Suzako, I would substitute State ID card in this conversation...we all need ID, right?

I planned on staying an Ohio driver until I graduated because I falsely assumed that would keep insurance rates down.  It did not.

Then my license expired (29th birthday) and I was too broke to head home to renew it.  The Ohio ID was pain enough here when buying booze and using credit cards, so I didn't want to risk an expired one.  I figured, I'm not going to move back to Ohio, so why put off the inevitable?

Among my classmates, the bag is mixed, some got new IDs immediately, some still have their old ones, even renewed them since we've been here.

My friends who don't go to school are also mixed, some are working as Ohio residents, some became Californians.

You can get really expensive tickets if you get pulled over for speeding or what not and they find out how long you've been living here.  Even if you lie and say you just moved, you have to go get the ID soon after that...you're in their system now, and a friend had to notify them once she'd done it.

An '08 grad switched his stuff over to California right after graduation last year, and they charged him a TON of money for not having plated his car here all that time...it was the fees for all the time he "should've been plated" and late fees, I think it was like $800.  It took many months, but he won his appeal.

I say, if you plan on living here, just become a resident and be done with it.  That's just me. 

And I hear you get discounts at Disneyland or something, lol.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll just get a CA license and be done with it.  No point in trying to do it the hard way.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm not in yet, but my dad was telling me when I do go to not switch my car registration because my insurance will go up, but my question is, what about when my PA registration and inspection expire?  I'm not sure about CA laws and requirements, but I did by a new car in September and I purposely bought one that came with CA emissions expectations.  I was totally thinking ahead, for once, haha.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 29, 2009)

You just transfer them over.

Ohio registrations haven't helped my roommate or me save on insurance...because where you keep it overnight is what matters...and that's LA.  If you lie and say it's in PA, they can deny your claim...

Progressive honored my rate until my new six months started, and then through an error on their part, where they changed everything to LA except the zip code, I got a low rate for the next six months, but yeah, once they figured that out, I was screwed.  I think they do it by where you are, not where you're registered, based on my experience.  They even made me stop talking to the Ohio people and start talking to California-licensed people.

I drive a 2007, got it right before I moved out here (same as my roommate, only she has an 08) and my insurance more than doubled.  I haven't had a ticket since 2001, and I've only been in two accidents, both not my fault...my car was parked for one of them.

I'm still paying out the wa-zoo...


----------



## redic (Mar 29, 2009)

I heard this place is the best place to find rentals online

http://www.westsiderentals.com

West Hollywood by UCLA is a nice and you can find some nice student friendly apartments. 

If you guys are moving from out of state. For the first month you are here I would get an apartment/hotel that is month to month or stay with a friend if you can. And use that first month to find your permanent apartment. That way you can find the place that is right for you without having pick hastily or put a deposit down for a place you haven't seen. LA is crazy because one block can be nice but one block down can be a place to avoid. So it makes it really hard to find places online.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

SHE BOP 
HE BOP
WE BOP
I BOP
YOU BOP
THEY BOP


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey,people:

We lost a Trojan today very close to campus.

You can never be too careful...especially those of you planning on living it up when in town next weekend:  BE CAREFUL.

This can happen anywhere, but it happened near USC, so I feel the need to share it with you and mom-warn you.

Hit and Run newsstory


----------



## timkido (Mar 30, 2009)

> This can happen anywhere, but it happened near USC




man that sucks.. it all seems so irrelevant when it comes to this... Work hard get into and move to usc then get hit by car by a person who has no regards for other human life.


----------



## hman13 (Mar 30, 2009)

You guys have to check out this website; the same thing can be accomplished by visiting the apartment buildings, but its still really cool.

walkscore.com

You put in an address youre looking at, and they give you a walkability score based on how close so many things are to the place.  Pretty good resource for seeing how close an apartment you have no idea about is to things youll need.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is a pretty cool site.  My current address says it is very walkable.  However, it is a little skewed with what is considers 'grocery stores' and such.  Still a great find and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for that site! Kinda makes me not want to leave my place in Minneapolis.

Any opinions on which bank to use in LA? Wells Fargo must be a big one there. Any good deals around? Are there ATMs exclusive to certain banks on USC's campus?

My college had a US Bank ATM, so that's where I bank now. But I might switch to something else when I get out there if US Bank isn't convenient.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 31, 2009)

Just avoid BofA.  Their tellers are extremely rude.  It might just be an LA thing because I've been to small town BofAs and they're fine.  I switched to WaMu after that and they've been fine, except for the whole going under and being bought by another bank thing. 
Don't know about usc in particular though, I remember I had BofA when I was in undergrad at ucsb and the only atms were off campus which was kind of unconvenient. definitely helpful to have an on campus atm.


----------



## KayS (Mar 31, 2009)

I use Etrade, which doesn't really have a physical bank I don't think. I deposit checks by sending them via postal mail with this simple deposit form thats in the back of my checkbooks. Fortunately/unfortunately I rarely have checks to deposit. When I had a job, I just had them do electronic bank transfers on payday.

The perk of Etrade is they refund ALL ATM fees. Don't need to worry about going to your bank's ATM.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 31, 2009)

I have used Bank of America since arriving in LA, they chose me by sending me a free $100 coupon in my change of address packet and being at the bottom of my hill.  Turned out they're right at campus, too.

I personally have had no "rude teller" issues with any of the five or so branches I've been too...to the contrary, they are far nicer than the tellers I didn't know by name at my bank back in Ohio...that's what I like about LA, the employees at stores seem to be so much nicer here...I can't remember a single time I was wandering around a Target dumbfounded and was actually asked if I needed help finding something back home, yet here, they not only do that when I'm dumbfounded, they do it when I'm not!

My roommate uses USBank only because it's the lone bank that has branches in LA and back home (BOA only has ATMs back home), but there aren't many of them here in LA...she lucked out and there's one right by AFI, where she is going right now, but she's yet to find another one...though they have ATMs in a lot of 7-11s or something like that.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 31, 2009)

I have loved Washington Mutual since switching to them a few years ago. Wells Fargo used to screw me any chance they got with their fees. WAMU has always tried to make it fair IMO, and without making you ask first. Plus after an initial probationary period, WAMU credits my account immediately after making a deposit in a branch. Good for a student since sometimes the funds can get stretched and you need to make an emergency deposit to cover something.

Of course WAMU is now CHASE, hopefully they maintain the good customer service.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 31, 2009)

The BofAs I had bad luck with were in Hollywood/WeHo  
I asked them to close my account 3 times before they finally did!

But any big bank has its ups and downs, I've heard mixed things about all of them depending on who you talk to


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 31, 2009)

> I drive a 2007, got it right before I moved out here (same as my roommate, only she has an 08) and my insurance more than doubled.  I haven't had a ticket since 2001, and I've only been in two accidents, both not my fault...my car was parked for one of them.
> 
> I'm still paying out the wa-zoo...


I use Wawanesa here in CA, I think it's only available in CA and Oregon, but they have great rates. You don't go thru any brokers just straight to the company online or over the phone. Plus the quotes they send you are itemized so you can figure out exactly what fits you. I ended up getting Lo-Jack for mine because the quote informed me that I'd make up the $500 cost in the first year alone based on the discount for having it. Great customer service, worth looking into if you come out here. They are strict though, that's how they keep the rates down. They'll drop you if you get too many tickets, marks etc. When I got quotes from the more standard name companies, they were much higher.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

The USC ATMs are also all over campus!

I never got the "foreign ATM" thing.

I've never gone to a "foreign ATM" in my entire ATM card holding life.  Never...so those fees have never been a factor for me.

How do you end up at "foreign ATMs?"  Why not just go to your bank, like before they had ATMs, kind of?

Can someone explain how this happens?  Am I stupid?


----------



## Sonia (Apr 6, 2009)

I want an apartment for Aug 1. Originally I'd planned to fly to LA, find a place, and sign a lease in late June.

But now I want to scope out apartments online, make appointments to see them, drive out there with all my stuff in mid-to-late July, pick a place, and move in on the spot.

Is this a terrible idea?

As always, thanks for the advice.


----------



## mkench (Apr 6, 2009)

I think that sounds like a pretty good plan.  I lived in LA for 3 years after undergrad and I just flew out and found a place.  It's pretty easy to find places there.


----------



## hman13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sonia, 

Heres what I can tell you about what I found out doing apartment hunting this past week in LA.  1) I originally put in for university graduate housing, but am not 100% sure ill even take it if i get it.  The neighborhood around USC is not very nice.  There are only a few graduate residences close to the main quad, just north of jefferson blvd, and as u go further north, (by say Adams), it gets even worse.  After talking to people at the luncheon and reception, they verified this and did not recommend living on campus.

2) I walked all up and down Hollywood one day.  As you go further west, the nicer it gets, the more "neighborhoody" it gets, and the younger it gets.  There are a ton of schools like fashion, music, la film school, recording, etc. in the area, and the people i saw walking around were all mid 20s.  There is a Ralphs within walking distance, and tons of bars and restaurants.  If youre looking, the streets poinsettia place, formosa avenue, and those surrounding streets seem to be JUST apartments between sunset blvd and hollywood blvd.  There are so many apartments in that area its ridiculous.  I onyl came across 2-3 on apartments.com and rent.com, but there are many many more.  I can give you some information on some that I saw if you want, but it was impossible for me to see all of them.  

3) Every single landlord I talked to said that theres some law in CA that makes people moving out notify them 30 days in advance.  Therefore, buildings know what vacancies will exist 30 days in advance.  I too was unsure exactly when I wanted to move, and all landlords said I was relatively early, and recommended calling 30 days - 6 weeks prior to when you know you want to move, and they can tell u wahts available and quote you a price.

A lot of the apartments in hollywood that I mentioned are 1100ish, which is about the same that private realtors such as NuPac or Cal Student Housing wants on campus.  THe places in hollywood are much, much nicer.  Unfortunately I did not get to explore Los Feliz/Silver Lake, but I was recommended to look for apts there at the party Friday.

Lemme know if you have any other questions.  Im in the same boat as you in that I have no idea where im gonna live or what Im gonna do.


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to live on formosa, nice place, lots of stuff to walk to, but make sure you get parking included with your apt. or at least the option to get parking spaces for everyone because the parking is AWFUL around there.  We were paying $2000 for a 2br/2ba so it wasn't bad for Hollywood but we had to rotate parking, that was one of the big reasons I moved.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 6, 2009)

Sonia, 

I don't recommend that.  What will you do if you can't move in on the spot, if you can't even find a place that you want to?  You have to find secure parking for yourself overnight, not to mention yourself.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I work for Citizens Bank right now, and there isn't any in LA, so I opened up an account with BOA and am stashing all my money in there for when I get into school.  

The foreign ATM fee thing is crazy.  You can go to any rite aid or walgreens and do debit and get cash back so you don't have to use ATMs that don't belong to your bank.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to work for citizen's bank...  man they they are the worst.


----------



## Sonia (Apr 6, 2009)

Oops. Forgot to mention that part of the plan is to stay in a hotel for a few days while I search.

But that's a good point about secure parking, since my car would be full of belongings. Is secure parking really hard to find?

_Edited to add:_
Turns out that a simple Google search can find LA hotels with secure parking!

Thanks for the responses, guys.


----------



## KayS (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anyone know what a reasonable price is for a 2BR apartment? Ideally 2 bathroom as well, but if we could share 1...

I just have no idea how to make my comparisons for LA real estate.

hman13, awesome advice on talking to places a month in advance, thanks!!! pre-leasing seems to be non-existent, am I wrong?


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 7, 2009)

Our rent was $2000/month for a 2br/2ba in Hollywood, and it's currently $1600/month for a 2br/2ba in Sherman Oaks.  I think you can maybe get a little cheaper but not much if you still want to live in a nice area.  The more outside of LA you are the cheaper it is, I think.  The closer to the beach, the more expensive, obviously.


----------



## MediaDuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone hear anything about the USC Credit Union? I am thinking about starting an account there. They do student loans/car loans, checking, savings, etc.. They have a nice set up for student accounts too. Anyone a member?


----------



## Sonia (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm going to join the USC Credit Union when I get there, I think.

I already asked about bikes... how about scooters? How do they do in LA?


----------



## THRILLHO (Apr 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sonia:
> I already asked about bikes... how about scooters? How do they do in LA?



LA's a pretty bad place to ride a scooter/motorcycle because of the traffic. Then again, it's great to have a scooter/motorcycle to deal with that traffic.

I rode a motorcycle all over LA for 5-6 years and personally loved it. You get everywhere in half the time that it would take in a car. Though for full disclosure, I did get into 2 accidents (one moderate, and one minor) and I wasn't at fault for either. Sucky thing about being on two wheels is that even when you're not a fault,  you are still the one lying on the pavement in the end.

That being said, I think a scooter would be great in LA if you were using it within 10-12 miles - though the two people I personally know that ride scooters don't take them beyond a 5 mile radius.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 19, 2009)

My dad died on a motorcycle, freak accident on a leisure ride through rural Ohio.  There is no buffer between you and the road/other cars.

In this car-heavy city, it's tempting to ride a motorcycle, but I've seen two wrecks on the freeway.  The bikers here tend to be very reckless on the freeway, not so much on surface roads.  They come out of nowhere, man!

I never see anyone on Vespas/scooters beyond cruising around Franklin Ave in Los Feliz, occasionally.

I do, however, have a folding carving kick scooter that I keep in my trunk; I ride it from the Shrine to school, cut my travel time down to five minutes.


Boo hiss, not sure if I mentioned it, but I hit my first car two weeks ago.  It's the first time in my long career as a licensed driver that I've ever hit a car.


----------



## TDK120 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jayimess -- What's the parking situation?  You park at the Shrine?  Do students get/pay for parking permits to park in the big parking garages on campus?  If so, any idea what they cost?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 19, 2009)

TDK, I wrote a whole big post about that, it's somewhere in this thread...


----------



## TDK120 (Apr 20, 2009)

Found it.  Very helpful!  Thanks.


----------



## Sonia (Apr 25, 2009)

How often do you current students””screenwriters, especially-end up on campus at night (in editing rooms, for events, etc.)? That is, at a time of day when it's unsafe or otherwise impossible to travel by public transit. Does it change depending on which classes you're in, and what kinds of projects you're involved with?

My boyfriend and I will be sharing a car, and unless he finds a job very close to where we live, or unless we can carpool somehow, I'm going to rely on transit most of the time while he takes the car. He'll be able to pick me up if I'm stuck on campus at night, but I'm just wondering how often that tends to be.

I don't mind spending 45 minutes on the bus each way, so I'm not too concerned about time or efficiency, but what's the quality of LA transit? Do you feel safe on the bus? Do you find yourself transferring buses in safe areas?

A few minutes ago I was wondering about all this stuff out loud, and my boyfriend said, "Why don't you ask the forum?" Thanks, guys.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never taken a bus or train here, so I'll just speak to schedule.

Due to the fact that many professors work on current shows...i.e. Big Bang Theory, CSI, Law and Order, Mad Men, just for my profs, classes are scheduled to go to 10 or 11 all the time, which means you'll need a ride home.  I have two this semester, had two in fall, one in spring 08, none first semester, but first semester I was editing til midnight (when the labs closed) multiple weeks over the semester.


----------



## Astantax (May 5, 2009)

The good news:

I got USC on-campus housing!

The bad news:

It's a double.

At the health sciences campus.

...!?


----------



## Sonia (May 5, 2009)

Aww, Astantax (seems weird to call you that now that we've met).

Does the price tag make the distance/mystery roommate worth it?


----------



## hman13 (May 5, 2009)

Not speaking for astantax, but Im in a similar boat.  I got univ housing, but the furthest north building on campus (Hillview) and also a double - not what i signed up for.  

I called housing and politely asked if there was a mix-up or was it because they ran out of singles.  The girl said I should be happy to have anything at all.

To me, the price tag is not worth it.  They still want 920+electricity a month, and like I said, its all the way on Adams Boulevard.  This doesnt make it safe/close to walk at night after class or whatever.  Now instead of a 20 minute drive, I have a 15-20 minute walk.


I want to apply for reassignment, but that means you have to put a deposit down,sign a contract, and be stuck with your current assignment if you don't get reassigned.  To me it isnt worth it.  I guess I need to start looking at Los Feliz and Silver Lake all over again.

I guess blessing in disguise?  Everyone I met at the event on April 3rd (which seems so long ago now), said not to live on campus.


----------



## Astantax (May 5, 2009)

@Sonia - not in the slightest.  I could easily get my rent down to $590 a month in a roommate situation and have my own personal space.

I feel ya, Hman13, but...20 minutes walking distance is one thing.  20 minute drive from your dorm to college is another.

- I accidentally put down Seaver hall when I applied

- A person from the housing office named Michelle emailed me, asking if I meant to do that, to let her know as soon as possible.

- I immediately responded no, I made a mistake, I'm at the University Park Campus, etc.

- The email I received today was from her.

Maybe it was a joke.


----------



## Sonia (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, guys, that doesn't seem worth it to me. On the upside, I think a lot of people in the SCA Google Group are still looking for off-campus roommates.


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Jun 9, 2009)

I just browsed through this, but I have one piece of advice for all the incoming students:

Don't lease an apartment from Stuho.  

Just trust me on this.


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey! I just finalized my apartment for USC this fall. I'm living a few blocks north of Venice in Palms. I'm paying $750 a month but water and trash are paid. It's a 2 bed/2 bath with a sitable balcony, fridge, stove, dishwasher... so it's worth being a little pricey. 

Just so you know what some other USC kid is doin'.


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 15, 2009)

Bright Eyes, 

That's not expensive...I've been paying quite a bit more for two years now.

Congrats on the place!


----------



## xavier039 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anybody still looking for a roommate for Fall?  I have been doing a lot of shopping and found some amazing 2 bedroom places that are just too great to pass up on.  Send me a PM and we can discuss options.  I am flying out to LA this weekend to look at places.


----------

